# Accuremote DRO's on a PM32PDF mill



## johnnyc14 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks to David H. on this forum I was able to purchase a 12" and a 24" Accurremote DRO for my PM932 mill for a very reasonable price. I mounted the 12" to measure Y axis travel and the 24 for the X axis. I had to modify a couple of the scale mounting brackets but other than that the install went pretty smoothly. I enlarged the mounting holes in the brackets to accept 6mm screws because I hate tapping holes smaller than that. I gave myself a little scare when I center punched to drill the first hole for the rear mounting bracket on the Y axis. A big slab of bondo fell off when I hit the center punch.anic:It appears that if the casting are a little rough the factory fills the ugly spots with body filler!! I managed to get all the holes drilled and tapped with no broken drill bits or taps. The Y axis was more difficult as I was mounting the brackets on non-machined surfaces so getting the scale mounted perfectly parallel to travel of the table was a challenge. I didn't want to cut the scales so I modified the rear bracker on the Y axis so the scale can extend out past the end of the bracket. I made a temporary bracket to hold the readouts until I can decide where is the best place to mount them. Here are some pics. 













Here you can see the table at each end of it's travel with room to spare on the scale travel.









The chip cover mounted back on with slight modification.















The X axis scale mounted much easier on the machined surfaces of the table. I made a chip cover from some 1" aluminum angle material.













I haven't had a chance to use them yet so I'll have to post the results of the road test later.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like a pretty good job, even with the bondo in the fender.  :lmao:

My mill has some of that too. It's cheaper to slap some mud on it than grind and sand to a decent finish.

Bill


----------



## Sparkymacker (Feb 4, 2014)

My 935 had what looked like cracks on the base, so I was concerned the cast was cracked. I took a die grinder and ground out around the crack to find it was bondo that had cracked. In order to get the nice smooth curve on the base they use body filler.


----------

